# Week 42 TUG Newsletter Broken Link



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2017)

The link for _Owner finds TUG in time to save $22k on Vistana purchase!_ in this weeks newsletter doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2017)

just went to it and clicked the link without error?

should point here?

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/am-i-crazy-set-me-straight-please.263578/


what message does it display for you as an error or what is the link it tries to take you to?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2017)

Your link works. The one in the email points to the link below and doesn't seem to work.

http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4253429.240901.af7843ebdab1e59a54fa8bfca85c7766


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2017)

this is the link for that 4th entry in the newsletter for me?  im not sure why they are so much different.

http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4253212.24090.1.ae194de2abf1870e41eed4839219cf64


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2017)

can you forward me your newsletter email?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> can you forward me your newsletter email?


Sent


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2017)

thanks, ill send it off to the newsletter support people and see what they say.


----------

